# Do you agree that doves are more dusty than other species?



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

Okay we know pigeons are more dusty that is why we keep them outside

Someone told me it is not good to keep doves like ring necks in the house because they produce so much dust compared to all other bird species like parrots etc..

Do you agree with this?


----------



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

I think pigeons are not dusty.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Healthy pigeons, doves, parrots, parakeets etc produce a lot of bloom, it is that that keeps their feathers smooth and that is what is perceived as dust.


----------

